# v10 vs demo 8



## kotajack (Dec 5, 2004)

So I have searched and done more reading on both and they are both awesome bikes. Only downside I can get from the demo is that they can be a bit loose at speed due to the short chainstays. I have also read they don't jump well, but also heard they jump awesome. I like the olins on the demo. Cant find anything negative on the v10. Not going to race them and I realize they are both better bikes than I am rider. Looking for an east coast bike for Thunder, Highland, Killington, Attitash, Sunday River etc... Lots of natural rocky, trails with some groomed stuff. 

Anyone ridden both and which do you prefer and why?


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

Canfield Jedi


----------



## biscut (Sep 11, 2015)

Pretty much same boat for me. I'm pretty old for DH at 44 and just getting into it. I had some choices to make and not a lot of time to demo. I wanted a session 8 but out of stock. Got it down to a Demo or V10. I went V10 C. I haven't ridden it enough to really give a good review. So car I really love it. Haven't jumed but this thing really seems to hold corners and want to go fast. I can't wait til I really get use to it.

I'm happy with the components aslo.


----------



## TheRage43 (Jul 19, 2012)

shwinn8 said:


> Canfield Jedi


+1!


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

All top tier modern DH bikes jump well. All modern top tier bikes are plenty stable at high speed.


----------



## STV3 (Aug 23, 2016)

I am also looking at the same two bikes right now. I've really only just started riding downhill so I am still a newb. I just want something a little more capable then my current 6" travel AM bike.

Also does anyone know the best way to choose the right size for these bikes? I've called just about every damn bike shop near me and none of them carry either of these bikes or any sort of DH bike for that matter.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

kotajack said:


> So I have searched and done more reading on both and they are both awesome bikes. Only downside I can get from the demo is that they can be a bit loose at speed due to the short chainstays. I have also read they don't jump well, but also heard they jump awesome. I like the olins on the demo. Cant find anything negative on the v10. Not going to race them and I realize they are both better bikes than I am rider. Looking for an east coast bike for Thunder, Highland, Killington, Attitash, Sunday River etc... Lots of natural rocky, trails with some groomed stuff.
> 
> Anyone ridden both and which do you prefer and why?


Both are great bikes.

Both will be a bit long for tighter, natural featured NE trails, so if between sizes consider the smaller.

Go with the one where you will get better support if something goes wrong, and with the one that comes with your preferred spec if buying a full build.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

STV3 said:


> Also does anyone know the best way to choose the right size for these bikes? I've called just about every damn bike shop near me and none of them carry either of these bikes or any sort of DH bike for that matter.


Go to a ski resort and borrow people's bikes. Also, if you're between sizes, go with the bigger size.


----------



## chup29 (Nov 28, 2006)

ive been a big fan of santa cruz for a long time - owned a few different vpp bikes and been an enormous hater of special ed for a long time. It truly pains me to say this but the new demo is a much better bike than the v10. SC still hasn't fixed any of the problems i had with the v10 - its still loud as f*ck, and it still wallows in the mid stroke - other than that its a great bike. The new demo is pretty much dead silent - super predictable and stable at speed and if you spring for the carbon version - nice and lively and easy to force around - its not perfect and fsr still leaves a lot to be desired but its better than the v10 right now.


----------



## STV3 (Aug 23, 2016)

Gemini2k05 said:


> Go to a ski resort and borrow people's bikes. Also, if you're between sizes, go with the bigger size.


Thanks. I actually just realized that the rentals at the bike park I go to are demo 8's. Next time I go I will ask if I can check them out or even just rent one for the day.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

shwinn8 said:


> Canfield Jedi


+2...


----------



## PUNKY (Apr 26, 2010)

A few years ago I almost Bought a Demo 8 frame (last year of 26 alloy). Rode one for a day up in Whistler and was glad I didn't purchase blind. Could not seem to get along with the bike. Always felt I was landing jumps either nose heavy or back wheel. I couldn't find the centred position on the bike. 

I never felt that on the Wilson when I rode one. Same with the V10C. I wasn't able to get back on a Wilson after the Demo. Might've had something to do with Stevie's WC tear up. Ended up being able to ride the V10C and ended up parking my money there instead. Was it the correct decision, who knows? My friend has had two Wilsons; 26 carbon and alloy 650b. He's on 75+ days at WBP this season so it suits him well. 

I run the V10C in 8.5" mode with a BOS Void Air out back. Seems to get along with my riding style fine. The bike is really boring to ride unless one is riding fast and/steep trails. 

@chup29
I noticed the current gen V10 is now using an 8.75x2.75 shock and as SC stated; "is more linear"


----------

